# TurnKey Internet Launches New Deca-Core Cloud Hosted Server Platform



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 12, 2014)

Sustainable IT solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced that it has launched their all new high-performance enterprise-class cloud server platform powered by Intel’s E5-2650 v3 Deca-Core Multi-CPU Processor technology. The newly launched cloud hosting platform takes performance, speed, and efficiency to a new level, and provides the newest, most innovative technologies available in today’s market.

 

The Deca-Core Cloud Hosted Server Platform combined with ultra-fast Samsung SSD solid state drives attached via Raid-10 redundant connections provide over 600,000 DISK IOPS (input/output operations per second). Cloud Servers on the new Deca-Core hosted platform come with Un-Metered Gigabit Bandwidth (1000 up x 1000 down) directly connected to TurnKey’s Juniper powered BGP4 redundant network infrastructure. This new cloud server platform offers enhanced performance over typical public clouds and traditional virtual server (VPS) platforms by use of cutting-edge new Intel Xeon E5-2650 v3 Deca-Core (10 CPU Core) 2.3 Ghz Processors – offering 40+ total CPU Cores of processing power to servers on the new TurnKey Cloud Hosted platform.

 

TurnKey’s cloud server platform allows access to instantly deploy and maintain cloud-hosted servers featuring over 100 pre-loaded Microsoft Windows Server and Linux Server template choices hosted within TurnKey Internet’s SSAE 16 Type 2 Certified and ENERGY STAR® designated datacenter in New York.

 

“These Deca-Core CPU’s offer significant performance boosts over previous processors,” said Brian Ellwood, TurnKey Internet’s Operations Manager. “There are multiple Raid 10 SSD disk arrays and multiple Deca-Core CPU’s in each node. This is the most innovative, highest-performing node configuration on the market, and a ground-breaking alternative to the other public cloud and VPS options out there.”

 

The TurnKey Cloud Hosted Server Platform is a top-of-the-line hosting solution for webmasters, businesses, and individuals, alike. These high performance cloud servers are ideal for businesses needing to host their office server as well as busy web sites and applications that transfer large amounts of information, like high-traffic blogs and expansive databases. For more information on TurnKey’s new high performance Deca-Core Cloud Servers visit:

 

https://turnkeyinternet.net/turbo-cloud-hosted-virtual-servers-vps/

 

About Turnkey Internet
 Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service green data center and leading provider of sustainable web hosting and IT solutions. From its SSAE 16 Type 2 and ENERGY STAR® certified facility in Latham, NY—New York’s Tech Valley Region—TurnKey offers web hosting, communication services, web-based IT systems, software as a service (SaaS), enterprise colocation services, and computing as a service to clients in more than 150 countries. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit http://www.turnkeyinternet.net/media.


----------



## zzrok (Nov 12, 2014)

Why does $40 worth of Turbo Cloud get me 4 GB of RAM and unlimited 1 gbit bandwidth, and $40 worth of VPS get me 1 GB of RAM and unlimited 10 mbit bandwidth?  You should probably do a comprehensive review of your products.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi Zzrok, thank you for your comment and input - and yes we have, we now only offer the Turbo Cloud Servers on our main site at https://turnkeyinternet.net/turnkey-servers/ - we do have a few special offers under our special promotions area not publicly listed - they have different features and price points, but as you clearly saw our all-new Turbo Cloud Servers offering DecaCore technology are the best value and performer and exactly why we are exclusively pushing those as of our launch.

Thanks agian for the input, it is appreciated.


----------



## William (Nov 12, 2014)

Please define "Unmetered"? No Debian 7 available?


----------



## zzrok (Nov 13, 2014)

I can still see "VPS Servers" in the drop down menu at the very top of the page under "Servers"

On the homepage you have a block called "TurnKey Servers" that says prices from $20/mo in the corner.  When I click on it I get to https://turnkeyinternet.net/turnkey-servers/, where I can't find the $20/mo plan anywhere.  Or is it a $19/mo plan like is stated in the rotator at the top of the homepage?  I can't tell.

On https://turnkeyinternet.net/turnkey-servers/ it says Turbo Cloud Servers start at $64/mo, but https://turnkeyinternet.net/turbo-cloud-hosted-virtual-servers-vps/ clearly states they start at $49/mo.

Like I said, comprehensive review.  You have lost a lot of my confidence because your website is so contradictory.  I imagine others are turned off by this as well.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Zzrok, As mentioned, our main web site dropped the legacy VPS platform product line, replaced last week with our all new Turbo Cloud Servers.  what you are referring to is our hidden special-offers (not publicly listed on our site, but tied to online special discount promotions, and some marketing banner ad-buys), some of those are contractually still up due to ad-buys expiration time line on a monthly setting, and duration expiration can vary.  As is common when launching a new product line, the old one may still over lap until ad-buys and other items expire - but rest assured we are on top of it.  I do appreciate the feedback, and you are quite right, watch out for any company asleep at the wheel.

I am Sorry it caused you any issues in comparing offerings, as you noted the new Deca-Core Turbo Cloud Servers are a tremendously better offering, and superior to anything we offered prior (and technology more advanced that those offering services 2x or more the price in the market place).

That said I have no doubt if you tried them out you will have a great experience, we have a full 30 day money back guarantee as well.  Best wishes.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 13, 2014)

William said:


> Please define "Unmetered"? No Debian 7 available?


On the site we are listing Debian 7 pre-made install images, we also can do custom KVM over IP installs (you have a full remote KVM, and ability to upload and install your own ISO if you request so through our tech team).

The new turbo cloud platform offered direct full GigE port access, with no cap on the monthly bandwidth (some providers will call it usually a 500 GB bandwidth transfer per month, or something like that - we have no bandwidth cap, you have un-metered access to the GigE port on your cloud server).


----------

